

Flash simulation of the Enigma cipher machine with visualization of the permutations - brl
http://enigmaco.de/enigma/enigma.swf

======
randomwalker
The Enigma was a very advanced cipher at the time, even though it was
eventually broken. Not that long ago, if you think about it. Which makes you
wonder if a slightly more advanced civilization can visualize and take apart
MD5, SHA-1 and AES just as easily as we can the Enigma.

~~~
adamt
"was eventually broken - Not that long ago"

The smart folk at Bletchley Park
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bletchley_Park>) were happily deciphering
German messages for most of the war.

~~~
randomwalker
Oh, I meant that the whole thing was not too long ago, WW2 and everything, in
the scale of human progress. (I know all about Bletchley -- crypto is part of
my day job :-)

------
thwarted
The U-505 Submarine exhibit at the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago,
which is extremely detailed overall, features a few sub-exhibits on Enigma
machines including simulators, which you can experiment with, use, and encode
and decode messages for/from other patrons.

